# От чего сводит мышцы?



## Александр Громов (4 Янв 2021)

Здравствуйте! Заметил, что в последний год частенько сводит мышцы. Само по себе не страшно было, но недавно началось обострение остеохондроза поясницы, низ широчайших с одной стороны пару раз свело, один из этих двух раз было очень больно и состояние ухудшилось где-то на день.
Сводит чаще всего мышцы под подбородком при зевании, голень и пресс.
Какие нарушения в организме могут привести к такой проблеме, как выявить причину и как лечить?


----------



## Никанор (4 Янв 2021)

@Александр Громов, первая и главная причина вашей проблемы является неполноценная работа капилляров в том месте, где начинает сводить мышцы. В этом месте капилляры перестают обеспечивать мышцы питанием, от чего оные начинают сжиматься, создавая организму дискомфорт.
Чтобы заставить капилляры работать, создана масса физических упражнений, которых много и на данном сайте. Какие подойдут вам, решать вам, ибо состояние вашего организма знаете только вы. Правильно передать это доктору дано далеко и далеко не каждому больному.


----------



## Александр Громов (5 Янв 2021)

Странно, особенно если о капиллярах в ногах речь, т.к. бегаю очень много.
Слышал, что сводить может от нарушения солевого баланса и в частности от недостатка кальция и магния.


----------



## Пискарева (5 Янв 2021)

Мне витамины группы В помогают от проблем с мышцами.


----------



## Никанор (5 Янв 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Странно, особенно если о капиллярах в ногах речь, т.к. бегаю очень много.
> Слышал, что сводить может от нарушения солевого баланса и в частности от недостатка кальция и магния.


Ну, бегать вы ещё можете и по инерции, которую ещё никто не отменил. 
Причин может быть много, перечислять которые не имеет смысла. Я назвал одну из них.
Ниже вам добавили ещё одну - нехватка витамина В. Почему его не хватает? Потому что те же капиляры, но в другом месте, не донесли какого-либо элемента, создающего этот витамин, до органа его производящего.


----------



## Elka66 (5 Янв 2021)

Сделайте энмг и сдайте кальций ионизированный, ферретин, гормоны щж, гликированный гемоглобин, УЗИ сосудов ног.


----------



## горошек (5 Янв 2021)

У дочери ноги сильно сводило при беременности. Помогало употребление томатной пасты в большом количестве. Значит, нехватка калия была, как и предполагали.


----------



## Валентина Голикова (28 Янв 2021)

Магнелис В6 или магне В6 попробуйте пропить.


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> Странно, особенно если о капиллярах в ногах речь, т.к. бегаю очень много.
> Слышал, что сводить может от нарушения солевого баланса и в частности от недостатка кальция и магния.


Ваши ноги в тригеррах от поясницы. А вы про солевой баланс😁


----------



## Сергей Минеев (13 Дек 2021)

Александр Громов написал(а):


> ... Заметил, что в последний год частенько сводит мышцы. Само по себе не страшно было, но недавно началось обострение остеохондроза поясницы, низ широчайших с одной стороны пару раз свело, один из этих двух раз было очень больно и состояние ухудшилось где-то на день.
> Сводит чаще всего мышцы под подбородком при зевании, голень и пресс.


Что прям сводит или дискомфорт есть определённый? Я тут два тригерра нашёл на жевательных мышцах так вот я думал у меня вообще сначала лимфоузлы болели😁


----------

